

De-Anonymizing alt.anonymous.messages [pdf] - programd
https://ritter.vg/p/AAM-defcon13.pdf

======
slagfart
A working link, for I ~think~ the same piece:
[https://www.defcon.org/images/defcon-21/dc-21-presentations/...](https://www.defcon.org/images/defcon-21/dc-21-presentations/Ritter/DEFCON-21-Ritter-
De-Anonymizing-Alt.Anonymous-Messages-Updated.pdf)

------
baby
I just looked at a few slides but it looks like the transcript of this awesome
talk at defcon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5JBMyxvuH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5JBMyxvuH8)

The big wow was that a lot of people seem to use those complicated and extreme
ways of messaging.

------
TrainedMonkey
Pretty interesting, this research showcases the power of what can be done with
just the metadata.

------
mirimir
Good work. And yes, another failed experiment.

But there is another alternative, for hardcore enthusiasts. One can use
Mixmaster nyms via Tor, using nymserver and newsserver hidden services.

